# Best graphics card under 20,000 rupees ?



## srjsrajan (Feb 11, 2014)

Wanna buy a gpu under 1 week , which is the best one? I wanna play bf4 , cod ghosts , hitman absolution etc in full settings. I was planning to buy a asus r9 270x DC2 top edition which is for 17k or zotac gtx 760 which is for 19k, the 270x is much better in my opinion as its 2k less than 760 and is almost same in performance. Give me suggestions thx


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 11, 2014)

Welcome to TDF 
what is your PSU? and other components? also state the resolution you wanna play on..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 11, 2014)

Fill up the template: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/149373-graphic-card-buying-advice-template.html


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2014)

If your system can handle it, HIS R9-280X @ 21k or Sapphire R9-280X OC @ 22k incl of all taxes would run any game(as long as your CPU/RAM supports it), anyway fill up the questionnaire link given above.


----------



## srjsrajan (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanx @flyingcow , i hav corsair vs450 , dnt worry bout psu jst tell me the best gpu under 20k . My resol is 1920x1080 have dell s2440L 24" FHD monitor , amd fx 6300 cpu , 2x corsair value select 4gb ddr3 total 8gb, pls tell me asap wanna buy a gpu under 1 week , also tell me best gpu in ramge of 23-25 k becuz i am also thinking to buy a used gpu becuz it will be faster thn a new gpu gor 20k , u guys tell me what will be good? To buy a new gpu or used?


----------



## srjsrajan (Feb 11, 2014)

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)

Ans:corsair vs450



2. What is your budget?

Ans:20k



3. Which resolution will you game at?

Ans:1920x1080p



4. What are your current computer specificationsn?

Ans:amd fx 6300 cpu , asus M5A78L-M LX V2 mobo , corsair value select ddr3 ram 2x 4gb , Dell s2440L monitor.


----------



## srjsrajan (Feb 11, 2014)

@tkin can u give me the link for 280x @21k ??


----------



## Hiesenberg (Feb 12, 2014)

srjsrajan said:


> @tkin can u give me the link for 280x @21k ??


HIS 280X - HIS GRAPHICS CARD RADEON R9 280X 3GB DDR5 (H280XQM3G2M - R9 280X - - 23,624.00)
I think you can get it ~21.2 k. Call up the store and haggle a bit.
Now you would need to replace your PSU. 450 W PSU is simply not enough to take all the load of 280X, min 600W is required.


----------



## srjsrajan (Feb 12, 2014)

Hiesenberg said:


> HIS 280X - HIS GRAPHICS CARD RADEON R9 280X 3GB DDR5 (H280XQM3G2M - R9 280X - - 23,624.00)
> I think you can get it ~21.2 k. Call up the store and haggle a bit.
> Now you would need to replace your PSU. 450 W PSU is simply not enough to take all the load of 280X, min 600W is required.



Availability = pre order , i camt wait and the price is 22+ i have 20k budget btw i am gonna buy sapphire amd radeon R9 270x vapor-x oc its faster rhanx gtx 760 too.


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2014)

srjsrajan said:


> @tkin can u give me the link for 280x @21k ??


I replied to your PM, its local price, online will definitely cost you 1-2k extra.


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2014)

@OP - you better get a good PSU before investing on a powerful GPU or better stick with R9 270x.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 14, 2014)

srjsrajan said:


> 1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
> 
> Ans:corsair vs450
> 
> ...



your psu is not really good. you have to change it. get seasonic s12ii 520 (at 4.5k) or antec vp550p(3.7k) and His 280x at 22k.

- - - Updated - - -



srjsrajan said:


> Availability = pre order , i camt wait and the price is 22+ i have 20k budget btw i am gonna buy sapphire amd radeon R9 270x vapor-x oc its faster rhanx gtx 760 too.



sometimes they do not update their website. call them for confirming the availability.


----------



## kkoolboy (Mar 12, 2014)

GTX 580 is my favorite.


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2014)

^^ is that anyway relevant to this thread ? GTX 580 is history when you are investing 20k now for a gpu. Update your info base on gpus


----------

